# BBS LM Picture request



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, so I fooled you a little bit with the topic, but i need som help with the following. 
I've recently purchased some BBS LM replicas for my MkV. (sorry, couldn't afford the real thing) The wheels come with silver centers but I'm having them painted gold. 
Now, here's the thing, with theese wheels beeing fake splits the bolts they come with are plastic and not meant to be removed. To get the wheels painted I will remove them and replace them with real bolts. 
I've seen the LM's with gold centers with both silver/chromed bolts and some with black bolts. 
I really want the black bolts but could use some decent pictures before I decide. 
So, any pictures of BBS LM's with either black or silver bolts would be appreciated. 
Pics for view; the car the wheels are going on


----------



## DEdubberSLC (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: BBS LM Picture request (ekkoj)*

Where did you find the replica's i want the same wheel set up for my Corrado


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/
Would reccomend!


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (ekkoj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ekkoj* »_http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/
Would reccomend!

good to know.
shipping would be killer.


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (goldn)*

Wasn't all that bad over from the UK to me here in Norway. About 12 usd. But I can imagine shipping to the US would be more expensive. 
I know some of the guys over here bought them of US-ebay, so you might have some luck there.


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Bump. 
Wheels got shipped yesterday. 
any pictures of BBs LM's with black bolts would be appreciated.


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM Picture request (ekkoj)*

Sorry i don't have any pics but just wanted to say good choice on the car !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do you like the 2.0 TDI
? Please post pics once you get your new wheels on...


----------



## ekkoj (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM Picture request (oldskool1963vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool1963vw* »_Sorry i don't have any pics but just wanted to say good choice on the car !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do you like the 2.0 TDI
? Please post pics once you get your new wheels on...









Thanks







I like the 2.0 tdi very much. I tried a 1,4 tfsi the other day and even though that one has more bhp, I love how the 2.0 tdi has all that torque even from low rpms. 
Oh, and I found some pictures on flickr. Would love some higher res pics tho.







: http://www.flickr.com/photos/h...17497/







: http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...93563/
[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3541/3349759169_d94f6990f6_b.jpg/IMG] : [URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/memoryfab/3349759169[/URL]/
[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3563/3367418396_793bcccdce_o.jpg : http://www.flickr.com/photos/wheelsto/3367418396/







: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wheelsto/3366594877/








: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wheelsto/3366594779/







: http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...24265/
The last one there seems to be the Linea Course Reps. 
Also, links are to be compliant with flickrs link-back policy


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: BBS LM Picture request (ekkoj)*

your ride will look sick with those wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What size wheel are you going to go with??


----------



## dmain-donnie (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: BBS LM Picture request (oldskool1963vw)*

Here's some pics of my older MK4 w/BBS LM's - the real deal... still have them if anyone wants to buy them


































_Modified by dmain-donnie at 8:00 PM 4-8-2009_


----------

